# The Bell Tree Fair 2014: Closing Ceremony



## Justin (Jan 9, 2015)

Welcome to the Closing Ceremony for The Bell Tree Fair 2014. This year's Fair was the biggest we've accomplished yet to the point where we really could not keep up with everything. Even though it can be extremely overwhelming at times, it is amazing to have such an engaged community participating in these events and we're very grateful for that. At the same time, we hope everyone appreciates how much work does go into it to make this happen.

I know there have been many questions regarding tickets, collectibles, raffles, and the shop in general... so here's the deal straight from the horse's mouth below! (am I a horse now???)

*TBT Fair 2014 contest winners (anyone who placed in the top three of a contest this year) will have EXCLUSIVE access to two final restocks soon.* These restocks are: *Saturday, 3PM Fair Time * and *Sunday, 3AM Fair Time*. Any remaining stock will be opened to everyone *Sunday, 3PM Fair Time.* _The following items will be restocked: White Feather, Purple Feather, Pink Feather, Fair Pinwheel_

*A special closing raffle to use remaining leftover tickets is now available in the TBT Fair Shop with the Super Leftover Tickets Fair Raffle REDUX! * Of course, if you're a contest winner, you'll want to hold off on entering this quite yet. More details on this can be found later in this thread.

*All raffles (including the Super Leftover Tickets Fair Raffle REDUX!) will be closed sometime Thursday, January 15th in Fair Time, with the winners drawn and posted that day.* We can't give an exact time so make sure to enter anything you wish to enter before then.

*Winners of a physical prize either already purchased individually in the Shop will be contacted soon with a link to a form to fill out their address information.* Raffle winners will be contacted after the raffles are drawn. *Jeremy* will be handling this so if you have any further questions, please PM him.

*The rest of the TBT Fair Shop will also be closed sometime Thursday, January 15th in Fair Time.* We can't give an exact time so make sure to spend all tickets before then or you may miss out, there will be no second chances. Expect the Fair boards and Ticket currency to depart around then as well.

Finally, we invite you to participate in our closing TBT Fair survey once again this year to help influence the next Fair or other TBT events. A number of the changes made to the Fair this year were motivated by the previous results.


*Take The Bell Tree Fair 2014 Closing Survey! Click Here!*​

Thank you to everyone who participated this year!

Now without further ado, I present the winners of the contests and events in The Bell Tree Fair 2014!

......scroll down please.....thanks.....​


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2015)

*First Place by Chibi.Hoshi with 75 votes*





*Second Place by Laudine with 51 votes*





*Third Place by SakuraPrimrose with 47 votes*





*Below are the other top entries which were nominated into the poll but did not place in the top three:*


Spoiler: The Other Finalists



*Gosalyne*





*Windfall*





*Allison*





*effluo*





*narae*





*Zane*





*Amissapanda*





*Yui Z*





*Aervels*





*Lockfancy*





*DaCoSim*





*Murray*


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2015)

*First Place by Megatastic with 86 votes*





*Second Place by Gracelia with 82 votes*





*Third Place by narae with 47 votes*





*Below are the other top entries which were nominated into the poll but did not place in the top three:*


Spoiler: The Other Finalists



*effluo
*





*Lassy
*





*steen
*





*WonderK
*





*Noodles_
*





*windfall
*





*Horus
*





*Murray
*





*ringpop
*


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2015)

*First Place by Debra with 145 votes*





*Second Place by nammie with 54 votes*





*Third Place by Lockfancy with 53 votes*





*Below are the other top entries which were nominated into the poll but did not place in the top three:*


Spoiler: The Other Finalists



*Stina*





*Apple2012*





*SakuraPrimrose*





*ringpop*





*Javocado*





*LaceGloves*





*The Pennifer*





*Mega_Cabbage*





*rosabelle*





*Serine_Sapphire88*





*Oblivia*


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2015)

*First Place by SakuraPrimrose with 58 votes*




_Dream Address: 5400-4978-4691_

*Second Place by nammie with 50 votes*




_Dream Address: 4600-2688-4121_

*Third Place by Stacie with 47 votes*




_Dream Address: 4600-2153-5014_

*Below are the other top entries which were nominated into the poll but did not place in the top three:*


Spoiler: The Other Finalists



*penguins*




_Dream Address: 5300-4953-3037_

*LaceGloves*




_Dream Address: 5200-3541-1162_

*PandaNikita*




_Dream Address: 5100-4953-7547_

*WonderK*




_Dream Address: 5300-4126-4898_

*Natty*




_Dream Address: 4400-2178-0979_

*Gosalyne*




_Dream Address: 7100-2213-0193_

*gnoixaim*




_Dream Address: 5100-4949-0050_

*Trickilicky*




_Dream Address: 6600-2275-2009_


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2015)

*First Place by oath2order with 31 votes*


> A man in red named Jer
> Came to the fair, clothes clean like his hair
> The people ran in fright
> At the unholy sight
> ...



*Second Place by BiggKitty with 26 votes*


> Cotton candy, rides galore,
> Excited children shout for more.
> Ice cream cones and popcorn cart,
> Hard to know quite where to start.
> ...



*Third Place by mdchan with 24 votes*


> A fair, a fair!
> It's time to play!
> A fair, a fair!
> Everyone's having fun today!
> ...



*Below are the other top entries which were nominated into the poll but did not place in the top three:*


Spoiler: The Other Finalists



Entry #2 - Amissapanda - http://pastebin.com/VXFG2si6

Entry #3 - lunarlonn - http://pastebin.com/U4g5MUgq

Entry #5 - Dad - http://pastebin.com/6nnU7bib

Entry #6 - Truffle - http://pastebin.com/nLnTX5Hq

Entry #7 - Elise - http://pastebin.com/CDXMc81w

Entry #8 - roweally3 - http://pastebin.com/CKahdQmn

Entry #10 - Athros - http://pastebin.com/Fvr3GP1T

Entry #11 - PaperLuigi3 - http://pastebin.com/CwFtt4d9

Entry #12 - MrPuzzleMan - http://pastebin.com/jPYYPWXV


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2015)

*Contest Winners*

*First Place
Chibi.Hoshi, Megatastic, Debra, SakuraPrimrose, oath2order*

- Gold Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Rainbow Feather (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 60 Fair Tickets

*Second Place
Laudine, Gracelia, nammie (x2!), BiggKitty*

- Silver Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Rainbow Feather (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 45 Fair Tickets

*Third Place
SakuraPrimrose, narae, Lockfancy, Stacie, mdchan*

- Bronze Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Rainbow Feather (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 35 Fair Tickets

*Event Winners*

*oath2order (IRC Trivia Night First Place Day 1)
Starmanfan (IRC Trivia Night First Place Day 2)
Starmanfan  (IRC Trivia Night First Place Day 3)
Noiru (IRC Trivia Night First Place Day 4)
oath2order  (IRC Trivia Night First Place Day 5)

Oblivia (Count Inside The Bottle Day 1 Closest Guess)
Rasumii (Count Inside The Bottle Day 2 Closest Guess)

Lockfancy (New Leaf Photo Challenge Day 1 Favourite)
roroselle (New Leaf Photo Challenge Day 2 Favourite)
Flyffel (New Leaf Photo Challenge Day 3 Favourite)
Javocado (New Leaf Photo Challenge Day 4 Favourite)
Amissapanda (New Leaf Photo Challenge Day 4 Favourite)
Kiikay (New Leaf Photo Challenge Day 6 Favourite)
ringpop (New Leaf Photo Challenge Day 7 Favourite)
The Hidden Ow, (New Leaf Photo Challenge Day 8 Favourite)
lau. (New Leaf Photo Challenge Day 8 Favourite)
sally. (New Leaf Photo Challenge Day 8 Favourite)
Gracelia (New Leaf Photo Challenge Day 8 Favourite)
ADanishMuffin (New Leaf Photo Challenge Day 9 Favourite)

Lockfancy (Fair Food Stall Staff Favourite)
jlee102083 (Fair Food Stall Staff Favourite)
Jarrad (Fair Food Stall Staff Favourite)
Stina (Fair Food Stall Staff Favourite)
Trickilicky (Fair Food Stall Staff Favourite)

Amissapanda (Build A Birthday Party Hat Favourite)
maarowak (Build A Birthday Party Hat Favourite)
Debra (Build A Birthday Party Hat Favourite)
Callaway (Build A Birthday Party Hat Favourite)
Serine_Sapphire88 (Build A Birthday Party Hat Favourite)

DaCoSim (Decorate Your Christmas Tree Favourite)
Blizzard (Decorate Your Christmas Tree Favourite)
cinny (Decorate Your Christmas Tree Favourite)
Eldin (Decorate Your Christmas Tree Favourite)
roroselle (Decorate Your Christmas Tree Favourite)
Illyana (Decorate Your Christmas Tree Favourite)
Megu-chan (Luz) (Decorate Your Christmas Tree Favourite)
ElysiaCrossing (Decorate Your Christmas Tree Favourite)*

- Green Fair Pinwheel (1 per person, multiple favourites do not gain extras)
- Some amount of bonus Fair Tickets (depends on the event)

*Please give your congratulations to all of our winners!*

_These prizes will be distributed soon.
Tickets for sure before the restock of course._
​


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2015)

*Raffle Winners*​Impotant Information for Raffle Winners:


You will be private messaged shortly with a link to where you can give us your address. Make sure to include any relevant information to your prize, more info below.
If the prize/raffle states US only and you are outside of the US, be prepared to pay additional shipping fees of up to $9 to Canada, and $15 to anywhere else in the world.
For the amiibo prize, it will most likely be purchased from your local Amazon. Check your Amazon for stock and let us know in the address form which amiibo you would like. If you find stock of an amiibo you want only at another website, we may be able to accommodate assuming it is priced at regular MSRP and is a reputable retailer. No, we won't be buying $100 villagers from eBay!!! 
For the Prize Pack prize in the leftover raffle, if you are not interested in receicing the prize pack, you can either opt to transfer the prize to a friend or forfeit the prize. Let us know if either is the case by PMing Justin.
Digital collectibles will be distributed soon.

*The Super Leftover Tickets Fair Raffle REDUX
* *
**~WINNERS~*
marylu (Red Feather)

maarowak (Yellow Feather)

Lockfancy (Green Feather)

roroselle (Blue Feather)

Megatastic (Blue Balloon)

Dad (Blue Balloon)

Kammeh (Blue Balloon)

ellabella12345 (Green Balloon)

WellJenerally (Green Balloon)

amye.miller (Green Balloon)

ZanessaGaily (TBT Fair 2014 Prize Pack)

Brad (TBT Fair 2014 Prize Pack)​
*

The Bell Tree Fair 2014 Prize Pack
*Ships Worldwide. The ultimate prize for every TBTer!  This prize pack comes with an assortment of Bell Tree goodies, including our famous stickers.  This year we?ve added The Bell Tree Fair 2014 emblem and the brand new Who Is Jubs 2.0 sticker.  This year you?ll be getting more than just stickers, but you?ll have to wait until it reaches your mailbox to see what?s inside!

*UPDATE:* We have also added a new fossil sticker to the choices.
















*Animal Crossing: New Leaf (Physical 3DS Game)
*
*~WINNER~
Adventure9

*​



Only ships to the US, only works on North American systems. This is a great prize for people who still don't have the game or for people who want to start a second (or third, or fourth, or fifth...) town. Welcome to Animal Crossing where, as mayor of your own town, you make the decisions that shape your town and your life. Experience a living, breathing world where new friends and new discoveries await every day, morning, noon, and night. Express yourself by customizing your character, your house, and your town as you create your own ideal world.​




*Nintendo amiibo Figure of Your Choice
*
*~WINNERS~
Amissapanda
RhinoK

*​Only ships to the US, UK, or Canada. Supercharge your gameplay with amiibo! Discover amiibo, a brand new way to interact with your favorite Nintendo characters and games. Touch amiibo figures to the Wii U GamePad controller and watch them come to life and affect different games in surprising ways!* In Super Smash Bros. for Wii U, you can battle, train, and level-up your amiibo figures.​



*$20 / ?15 Nintendo eShop Gift Card
*
*~WINNERS~
Nonsense
Meijin Kurito

*​US, CA, UK, EU, or AU only. If you manage to pick this neat little card up you can add it to your eShop account and have twenty dashing dollars to spend however you wish in the Nintendo eShop!​





*Animal Crossing Leaf Pillow
*
*~WINNER~
steen

*​




Only ships to the US. Can't get enough Animal Crossing? It's time to bring it with you straight to bed! This small leaf pillow will comfort you on those cold rainy days while you dream of warm summer days picking flowers and catching those pesky fireflies in your Animal Crossing town.
​


*Animal Crossing: New Leaf Blue Carrying Pouch
*
*~WINNER~
pictureperfectLT

*​Only ships to the US Show off your Animal Crossing? spirit with this pouch featuring artwork inspired by the games. Great for holding your handheld system, games, or accessories, the pouch is made of soft fabric and comes in the colour of light blue. Fits Nintendo 3DS, Nintendo 3DS XL, and Nintendo DS family.​



*Animal Crossing: New Leaf Poster Set
*
*~WINNER~
ringpop
Eldin

*​Only ships to the US. Celebrate village life with this exclusive new set of posters featuring characters from the Animal Crossing?: New Leaf game. The first poster shines the spotlight on the many recurring characters from your town?s shops and special events?including the Able Sisters, Jingle the reindeer and more! The second poster features all of the villagers available in the game, from anteaters to wolves and every charming creature in between.​


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2015)

*The Super Leftover Tickets Fair Raffle REDUX​*
Returning from last year's TBT Fair is the SUPER LEFTOVER TICKETS FAIR RAFFLE REDUX! Don't have enough tickets left to purchase anything? Throw your leftover tickets into this super raffle to close out the TBT Fair Shop! For just 1 Ticket, you can enter to potentially win one of the following prizes listed below. There will be 10 unique winners. Multiple entries are encouraged, but they are only to increase your chances of winning a prize. Your name will be skipped for winning any additional prizes if you win one.

Good luck! *You have until sometime Thursday, January 15th in Fair Time to enter any raffle, including this one, or purchase any Fair items from the Shop. The raffle will be drawn soon after with the winners revealed. We can't give an exact time for this, so do anything you need to do before that date if you want to be safe.*

*Prizes:*
- 1 Red Feather
- 1 Yellow Feather
- 1 Green Feather
- 1 Blue Feather
- 1 Blue Balloon
- 1 Blue Balloon
- 1 Blue Balloon
- 1 Green Balloon
- 1 Green Balloon
- 1 Green Balloon

If there are any Prize Packs remaining at raffle drawing, we'll throw one or two of those in as well!


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2015)

Phew... that's about everything! This was a massive thread to put together, so please PM me if you catch any potential mistakes or types so I can correct. There's probably something gone horribly wrong in there somewhere.


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 9, 2015)

Yaaaayyy!! Spent my last tickets on the raffle  Congratulations to all the winners! You deserve it for all the hard work and effort you put in!


----------



## kassie (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Javocado (Jan 9, 2015)

So sad that it's over :-(
I had a blast with my first Fair!
Thank you to all the staff for busting your chops with this grand event and congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Meadows (Jan 9, 2015)

how do I send you my tickets?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats everyone! I enjoyed the last fair a lot, so I was happy it was back for 2014/15. Hopefully it will return later this year


----------



## Libra (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations to all the winners!

And a huge *THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH* to Justin, Jeremy and all the Moderators for the many super fun events and the fair in general! I really had lots of fun! Thank you so much, guys, you're all the best!!! <3


----------



## effluo (Jan 9, 2015)

Super congratulations to all the winners!!!

Thank you so much for hosting this event again! I hope it returns again.

I'm a little sad I didn't place....again.
The winners well deserved their places though. Lots of great completion this year.


----------



## sej (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you so much for this event! 
Also, I'm a bit confused on the whole raffle thing, how can I enter?


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats, everyone! Had a blast.


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations Chibi.Hoshi, Laudine, and SakuraPrimrose! Your pieces were stellar!
I can't pretend I'm not disappointed I didn't place (love that rainbow feather) but I know the winners are just as excited, and it was very gratifying to have been a nominee and been along side some of my favorite artists on TBT. Congratulations to the other contest winners and nominees as welll! And thank you to the staff for putting on this huge event and seeing it through. 

ps i spotted your error, you wrote "rresults" in the banner


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 9, 2015)

Guys to enter the leftover raffle go to the fair shop then click the raffles tab


----------



## mdchan (Jan 9, 2015)

Grats to the winners!  And, thank you to the mods/staff for making and running the fair!
It was my first TBT fair, and I had a lot of fun!


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 9, 2015)

Still can't believe I was placed first in the art contest. It's really opened my eyes lately to my art.
Congrats to everyone, and BIG thank you to the staff for an amazing fair! THIS HAS BEEN A BLAST!


----------



## sej (Jan 9, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> Guys to enter the leftover raffle go to the fair shop then click the raffles tab



Ahh okay, thanks! 
Just entered


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations everyone and thanks everyone who helped organize the fair!


----------



## Megan. (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations to all of the winners. n_n


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners! Great job, guys. : )

Got to admit, I'm really bummed that I literally missed placing in the art contest by just one single vote, but such is life. 

The fair was overall very fun to take part in and thanks for hosting it! I can't even imagine how much work it took on your part. I appreciate all the efforts you made to make this successful and enjoyable for everyone~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 9, 2015)

Had a great time this year for my first fair : D Used my remaining tickets on feathers and balloons xD Nice way to arrange by color I suppose<3 Regardless of not getting some entries in, I enjoyed the entire thing and congrats to all the deserving winners : )


----------



## Javocado (Jan 9, 2015)

Are all the winners names in purple?
That's freaking sweet


----------



## kassie (Jan 9, 2015)

Aw I just noticed the winners names are in purple c: That's really cool.

Also Justin, is it possible to make the banner close once we've read it? ^^;


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations to all winners!! Love the Poetry entries!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm loving my favorite color, just saying.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 9, 2015)

So I wasted my tickets, huh.


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2015)

Just to say before any speculation pops up, the purple names are temporary! Just a nice bonus for the winners, it will be gone in a week or so.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 9, 2015)

I sure enjoyed the TBT Fair. That was the best experience I had on this site.


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 9, 2015)

A BIG MASSIVE THX to our badd @$$ mods for hosting this!!! You guys rock and deserve a well earned vacay after this is all over!!!

CONGRATS to all the winners, finalists, and entrants. You guys rock at creativity,and I thoroughly enjoyed everyone's masterpieces! 

The fair was super fun, and though I am sad its over, I really enjoyed every single bit of it!!!


----------



## BiggKitty (Jan 9, 2015)

Can you please remind me what Fair Time is in regards to GMT?


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners , it was a fun fair .


----------



## Libra (Jan 9, 2015)

BiggKitty said:


> Can you please remind me what Fair Time is in regards to GMT?



Does this help?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 9, 2015)

BiggKitty said:


> Can you please remind me what Fair Time is in regards to GMT?


Fair time is EST. 

So the exclusive restocks are just for the contest winners, not the Event winners?

If anyone wants to pick up a pinwheel... 

Hopefully I'll get the Sunday restock. Just please don't make it until after 2pm PST plz plz plz


----------



## Aradai (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats! I love how the winners have purple usernames, so pretty!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations to all of those who participated and made a *BIG WIN!* I wish I had my tickets with me, but hey. Now we know what to do with our tickets now!

I also Took the Survey with a few ideas on what you can do this year!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 9, 2015)

Next year, when I get enough tickets, I'll buy 10 yellow feathers.

I'm not disappointed that I didn't win a rainbow feather or green pinwheel, but I gotta try hard next year if I want one.


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 9, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Fair time is EST.
> 
> So the exclusive restocks are just for the contest winners, not the Event winners?
> 
> ...


Good luck. Also the times for the restocks are already listed in the first post. So yeah...


----------



## Kiikay (Jan 9, 2015)

yaay congrats to the winners ~


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for voting for me <3 i was watching those results like a hawk. Like election night.

Now I can get a prize pack <3 and the complete feather set. Might enter the pillow raffle...

Fun fair this year ngl.Scavenger hunt was awesome!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 9, 2015)

congratulations to everyone!!! great job, i love all the entries!  and thank you so much for the lovely event!!! <333


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 9, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Congrats to all the winners! Great job, guys. : )
> 
> Got to admit, I'm really bummed that I literally missed placing in the art contest by just one single vote, but such is life.
> 
> The fair was overall very fun to take part in and thanks for hosting it! I can't even imagine how much work it took on your part. I appreciate all the efforts you made to make this successful and enjoyable for everyone~


Your entry was awesome Manda! I'm sure you will place next year


----------



## nammie (Jan 9, 2015)

congrats to all the winners!! can't believe I managed to place in two contests wow
looking forward to being here (hopefully) for next year's as well!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners  And great job with the fair, glad I could participate this year!


----------



## Javocado (Jan 9, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Fair time is EST.
> 
> So the exclusive restocks are just for the contest winners, not the Event winners?
> 
> ...



It's Sunday 12am PST for us Best Coasters


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2015)

Fair time can be found here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/announcement.php?f=131


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks, means I'm 6 hours ahead of you guys then


----------



## Truffle (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats to the winners! The colored names are pretty awesome. Thanks to all of the staff as well for making the fair possible again!


----------



## Campy (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners! And a big thank you to the staff for hosting this event, it was great fun.


----------



## Laudine (Jan 9, 2015)

Gah, I can't believe I placed in the art contest. Thought I won't win anything since all the entries are magnificent! I'm so honoured ;.;

Congratulations for all the winners, and thank you very much mods for all your hard works!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 9, 2015)

Guys, even if you didn't win anything, you're still a winner to me!! Come on over <333 {x}


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 9, 2015)

Javocado said:


> It's Sunday 12am PST for us Best Coasters


Best coaster oh yeaaahhh



Spoiler:


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 9, 2015)

Well done to *everyone* who participated in the fair, and a very big congrats to the winners! You all did wonderfully ^_^ 

I enjoyed my fair experience so much, it was brilliant getting creative "in real life" and entering all the fun events and contests - huge thanks to the mods and admin who put so much time and effort into giving us TBTers a great time!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

Yep, a huge thanks to all the staff for all the nice contests and events even if I didn't enter all of them 

Still so excited that my skills paid off in Night 4.. heh  Those nights with my cousin playing TP yo <3


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2015)

Can the contest winners confirm they can see the restock items in the shop?


----------



## Laudine (Jan 9, 2015)

Yep! I can see the white, pink, purple feathers and the pinwheel


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 9, 2015)

Justin said:


> Can the contest winners confirm they can see the restock items in the shop?


Why not? The contests winners are able to see the restock in the shop!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2015)

Justin said:


> Can the contest winners confirm they can see the restock items in the shop?



Yeah, I can see them.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 9, 2015)

Justin said:


> Can the contest winners confirm they can see the restock items in the shop?


Yup, I can see them (no restock guys don't worry XD).

When you posted the thread they were removed, but a few mins afterwards they showed up. Haven't noticed them gone since them.


----------



## catarinalucio (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners and I loved the fair. I can't imagine how stressful it must have been to all the admins!
Spent my last two tickets on the raffle and now I'm going to fill in the survey. :}


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 9, 2015)

Looking forward to crazy restock for leftovers!


----------



## Isabella (Jan 9, 2015)

Yay congrats everyone!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats everyone n.n


----------



## nammie (Jan 9, 2015)

Justin said:


> Can the contest winners confirm they can see the restock items in the shop?



yep I can see them!!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners and staff! It was a great fair


----------



## Lock (Jan 9, 2015)

Fancy purple username confirmed! 

Also roger on seeing the collectibles again. (Noticed they were gone earlier.)

Great job to everyone and congratulations to a bittersweet ending! Glad I stuck around to play some carnival games with the lot of you. #belltreehype


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats to all th winners!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 9, 2015)

_CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE WINNERS <333_


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 9, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> Your entry was awesome Manda! I'm sure you will place next year



I don't think I'd put myself or my Carpal Tunnel through that kind of mayhem again, but thanks for the sentiment. : )

I hope next time that things will be more fair without remaking polls/etc.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 9, 2015)

i want a fancy username colour 
LOOKS LIKE I SAVED THESE 25 TICKETS FOR NOTHING. if only there was a contest winner that would kindly buy one for me but alas, nobody likes me


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i want a fancy username colour
> LOOKS LIKE I SAVED THESE 25 TICKETS FOR NOTHING. if only there was a contest winner that would kindly buy one for me but alas, nobody likes me



there's still a chance some will be left on Sunday. i'm hanging onto these tickets til the end >]



Amissapanda said:


> I don't think I'd put myself or my Carpal Tunnel through that kind of mayhem again, but thanks for the sentiment. : )
> 
> I hope next time that things will be more fair without remaking polls/etc.



Man I lost 5 of my 11 votes from that lmao
OMG i forgot to say thanks to the people that voted for me!! Thanks y'all, I won't forget it.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 9, 2015)

congrats every1

including myself as I won something


----------



## Byngo (Jan 9, 2015)

congrats to all the winners and thanks mods for a great fair #<3


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratz to all and thank you for doing the awesome and fun fair i hope we do it next year.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 9, 2015)

you know what i dont care im spending these last 25 tickets on stuff i just dont care anymore


----------



## Thunder (Jan 9, 2015)

Justin said:


> The Hidden Ow, (New Leaf Photo Challenge Day 8 Favourite)



Where does it hurt?



Hope you guys enjoyed it, let's hope the next event goes a little smoother.


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> you know what i dont care im spending these last 25 tickets on stuff i just dont care anymore


Lol at least you have tickets to spend on something


----------



## windfall (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!! 

And thanks to those of you who voted for my art and/or sig!


----------



## LilD (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations to all the winners, (hey you guys r purple)great prizes too!

also, for those who made this event and all others possible , thank you. I have never seen an online community quite like this. Awesome


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Lock (Jan 9, 2015)

Thunder said:


> Where does it hurt?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys enjoyed it, let's hope the next event goes a little smoother.



Who's running the First Aid Hut? Nurse Joy?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 9, 2015)

Lockfancy said:


> Who's running the First Aid Hut? Nurse Joy?


Or Dr. Mario?


----------



## lazuli (Jan 9, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> Lol at least you have tickets to spend on something



NOT ANYMORE HAHAHAHAHHA



Lockfancy said:


> Who's running the First Aid Hut? Nurse Joy?



me. im the sexy nurse of ur dreams


----------



## RiceBunny (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats everyone ^.^


----------



## Mints (Jan 9, 2015)

yey congratulations to the winners <3


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2015)

PRIZE PACK 

I HAS IT.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats everyone! The fair was very fun to participate in!
aaand thank you to those who voted for my siggy (+ if you're a GoT fan, winter is comingggg soon~~~er ma gerd!!!!)

p.s. I can see the other items in shop!


----------



## Geoni (Jan 9, 2015)

I was close to winning bronze in the poetry one! D:

It was fun writing it, and a pleasant surprise to see I got put in the finalists. Thanks for spending the time you guys did on the fair, staff!


----------



## Gandalf (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations everyone! I hope you all had a blast


----------



## Geneve (Jan 9, 2015)

Wowee, congrats to those winners! Can't wait to see who won in the raffles!


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> Congrats everyone! The fair was very fun to participate in!
> aaand thank you to those who voted for my siggy (+ if you're a GoT fan, winter is comingggg soon~~~er ma gerd!!!!)
> 
> p.s. I can see the other items in shop!



your name looks so good in purple *^*


----------



## Thunder (Jan 9, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Or Dr. Mario?



I like this idea.


----------



## narae (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations to all of the winners! This was my first TBT fair & I had a blast, especially seeing all of the contest entries. They were really all so incredible~ Good job to everyone!

Thank you mods for being such awesome creatures of magic & creating this fun event!
Looking forward to the next.  Digging the purple!


----------



## lazuli (Jan 10, 2015)

so nobody wants me as a nurse.
fine. i see what tbt really likes


----------



## Lock (Jan 10, 2015)

computertrash said:


> so nobody wants me as a nurse.
> fine. i see what tbt really likes



What nursing college did you graduate from? This makes a difference.


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 10, 2015)

Lockfancy said:


> What nursing college did you graduate from? This makes a difference.


It does make a difference. Also if you're male and don't speak more than one language then you're already losing to the competition.

*Literally no joke.


----------



## Amyy (Jan 10, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 10, 2015)

Congratulations to everybody who won! Your work was really impressive. Enjoy your prizes~ 

As for those who entered but didn't win, good job nonetheless! Everyone is a winner in some way. All the works everyone made were great! I wish I was that talented.

Last but not least, thank you _so much_ to the mods and admins of this wonderful site for making this happen! It was a very fun event that I enjoyed very much! I'll definitely be sticking around for next year.


----------



## Debra (Jan 10, 2015)

**6. Would you like to see more events in the future similar to the TBT Fair?*
☐ Yes
☐ No
☑ HELL YES!!1!1

But seriously though, this event was amazing. There was a lot to do a and so many creative minds here on this forum! Congratulations to everyone, in the Fair there are no "losers". 

Also, of course... a gigantic Thank You to the staff who took their precious time and used it to put an incredibly fun event together special for TBT. You all did a wonderful job. 

All in all, my first Fair was a great experience!

edit: + loving the colored username


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 10, 2015)

I love the fair!
Congrats to the winners <3


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you mods for the fair and congrats to all winners! :3


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 10, 2015)

Zane said:


> there's still a chance some will be left on Sunday. i'm hanging onto these tickets til the end >]
> 
> Man I lost 5 of my 11 votes from that lmao
> OMG i forgot to say thanks to the people that voted for me!! Thanks y'all, I won't forget it.



Yeah, I know the feeling. I was doing much better in the original poll. So many people changed their votes, including a number of the mods. It really wasn't very fair to all the entrants in the art contest.

But likewise, thanks to everyone who found me worthy of their vote in either the art or the poetry contest. I appreciate it. : )


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 10, 2015)

Congrats to the winners! I didn't participate in the Fair this year (if I'd gotten back into AC before the Fair, coulda participated a few contests) but I enjoy seeing all the gorgeous work you guys submitted. <3


----------



## Justin (Jan 10, 2015)

The first restock is in 10 minutes.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks Jubs <3


----------



## sej (Jan 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Thanks Jubs <3



Omg you have so many tickets! I hope you get what you want! <3
buy me a pink feather cool thx <3


----------



## Laudine (Jan 10, 2015)

Yay thanks so much!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2015)

Ill get pinwheel next time >=D


----------



## Gosalyne (Jan 10, 2015)

CONGRATULATION ALL THE WINERS!
WELL DONE GUYS! xxx


And maybe, the  Finalists from the contests could get a little something too? Hmm? Hmmm?

Like a green pinwheel?
I think it would be nice


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 10, 2015)

thank you for the restock. n__n; was able to grab a cool gift for someone!


----------



## mdchan (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow...3 minutes after the restock, and all the white feathers and red pinwheels are gone.  
You guys are speed demons.


----------



## sej (Jan 10, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> thank you for the restock. n__n; was able to grab a cool gift for someone!



Aww your always thinking of other people! Not your self <3
Go get something for yourself next time mkay

- - - Post Merge - - -



mdchan said:


> Wow...3 minutes after the restock, and all the white feathers and red pinwheels are gone.
> You guys are speed demons.



Its crazy, I know lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 10, 2015)

Grabs someone I love a loving gift. Pinwheels and white feather went fast, didn't get a white feather. XD



mdchan said:


> Wow...3 minutes after the restock, and all the white feathers and red pinwheels are gone.
> You guys are speed demons.


Actually they were gone within a min. It was in my cart lol.


----------



## Justin (Jan 10, 2015)

The next restock is in 11 and a half hours for the winners. The remaining stock not purchased by the winners will be opened to everyone in about 23 and a half hours. (same time as today) Good luck folks!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow glad I couldn't get I'd just get down lol


----------



## Lock (Jan 10, 2015)

I got a pinwheel and a white feather, but I gifted them. Finally got a chance to pay someone back for the Pokeball collectible they gave me. *Thanks Stina*! n__n  thank you to everyone who voted for me cause you just got me out of debt to a friend. 

(Now if anyone wants to sell me a pink feather...)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 10, 2015)

I would also like to thank people for voting for me. Seriously, you guys are awesome, even if you didn't vote for me and just liked the art.
If it wasn't for you, I would still be thinking low about my art.


----------



## mdchan (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh, oh!  I also wanna thank folks for voting for me!  I've never been fond of public voting systems for contests, so I was really surprised and happy to have made third place.  It also made me decide to focus more on my writing and do more poetry, and sorta rekindled my desire to try and get published!


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 10, 2015)

- Green Fair Pinwheel (1 per person, multiple favourites do not gain extras)
I did not receive one of these


----------



## Nanobyte (Jan 10, 2015)

Congrats everyone!
i'll try again this year sob sob


----------



## Justin (Jan 10, 2015)

Lots of comments about international shipping in the survey! Would like to point out that this was (and still is) a thing: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Shipping-Options-For-quot-US-Only-quot-Prizes


----------



## lazuli (Jan 10, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> - Green Fair Pinwheel (1 per person, multiple favourites do not gain extras)
> I did not receive one of these



you gotta CHILL, BOY.


----------



## Laurina (Jan 10, 2015)

Congratulations to all the winners! I'm pretty bummed I didn't stick around the fair until the very end and missed out on quite a few events  One ticket off from getting ten for my balloon! Too bad I got lazy. Thank you staff members for all the fun and all your hard work. You really stepped it up this year for the big 1-0. Congratulations again!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 10, 2015)

dang dang dang

wow i'm going to be busy until like 15 minutes after 3pm Fair time.

Justin I'm beggin you make it at 4pm Fair time lol


----------



## oath2order (Jan 11, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> dang dang dang
> 
> wow i'm going to be busy until like 15 minutes after 3pm Fair time.
> 
> Justin I'm beggin you make it at 4pm Fair time lol



What are you trying to get at 4PM fair time?

never mind i see


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh deng I hope I can catch a pink feather once restock is open for all :') 

THANK YOU SO MUCH STAFFS FOR ALL THE HARD WORK YOU PUT IN THE FAIR! Must be hectic since the fair clashes with exams and Christmas, but thank you for putting time to make the fair happen and keep it going <3

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE WINNERS! I never knew how creative people can be and there are so many of you! You guys deserve that win 

THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE. Even if not all of us won, the fair was really fun and I'm glad we all got to participate in it. I'm happy to see members getting active because of it, and also a bit sad some can't participate ;_;

Thank you so much Bell Tree Forums, and congrats for an awesome 10th birthday!


----------



## Justin (Jan 11, 2015)

~25 minutes until the second winners restock! 12 and a half hours until we open the remaining stock to everyone!


----------



## Javocado (Jan 11, 2015)

So if anyone wants to buy ya boy a Red Pinwheelio, now is the time.


----------



## kassie (Jan 11, 2015)

Pls leave a white feather for me

Have fun guys! Hope everyone gets what they want.


----------



## Laudine (Jan 11, 2015)

Welp I'm out, no ticket left for me 

Good luck guys! I hope you can grab the collectible(s) you want


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm out too. Wanted that white feather but oh well.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 11, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm out too. Wanted that white feather but oh well.



RIP.

I'm coming for that pinwheel >=D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

oath2order said:


> RIP.
> 
> I'm coming for that pinwheel >=D


Good luck.


----------



## Laudine (Jan 11, 2015)

You guys are really speedy. This time it's less than a minute


----------



## nammie (Jan 11, 2015)

got the pinwheel in the wrong order but oh well lol O:

I hope some ppl didn't spend all their tickets bc there's a lot of pink/purple ones left!!!


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 11, 2015)

nammie said:


> got the pinwheel in the wrong order but oh well lol O:
> 
> I hope some ppl didn't spend all their tickets bc there's a lot of pink/purple ones left!!!



;_; THERE'S STILL HOPE FOR ME


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 11, 2015)

Fingers crossed for later today, then.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 11, 2015)

9 pink and 12 purple!

the rest of the winners can't buy them all


----------



## Amyy (Jan 11, 2015)

zz shouldve save my tickets for the pink or purple feather :')


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

For those who are interested. This is how much was stocked (not bought, some are still in the shop like oath2order said).
*Before restock, Total at Time
*First Restock Added With Total at Time
*Second Restock Added With Total at Time

*White Feather:* 39 - 45 - 50

*Pinwheel:* 44 - 50 - 55

*Purple Feather:* 45 - 53 - 60

*Pink Feather: *45 - 53 - 60


----------



## maarowak (Jan 11, 2015)

> maarowak (Build A Birthday Party Hat Favourite)





> - Green Fair Pinwheel (1 per person, multiple favourites do not gain extras)




OH MY GOD
i literally am almost crying a little i never expected this
i spent the entire fair wanting the green pinwheel and trying to get it but never expected to get it with the bday hat event
i am so so soooo happy right now THANK YOU my red pinwheel won't be lonely now


----------



## BiggKitty (Jan 11, 2015)

maarowak said:


> OH MY GOD
> i literally am almost crying a little i never expected this
> i spent the entire fair wanting the green pinwheel and trying to get it but never expected to get it with the bday hat event
> i am so so soooo happy right now THANK YOU my red pinwheel won't be lonely now



Many congratulations


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jan 11, 2015)

Count down is on ~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

Yay hope the stuff is handed out soon. Saving my tickets incase I get some bonus from the IRC night


----------



## Gosalyne (Jan 11, 2015)

All events winners/staff favourite received green pinwheels, except for the scavenger hunt ones and the finalists from the competitions.

Just wonder why.
It's not like there would be so many more green pinwheels...


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2015)

Gosalyne said:


> All events winners/staff favourite received green pinwheels, except for the scavenger hunt ones and the finalists from the competitions.
> 
> Just wonder why.
> It's not like there would be so many more green pinwheels...



and the caption the picture event, the only two I got faves in LOL r.i.p.
it's ok you still got the red pinwheel


----------



## oath2order (Jan 11, 2015)

Gosalyne said:


> All events winners/staff favourite received green pinwheels, except for the scavenger hunt ones and the finalists from the competitions.
> 
> Just wonder why.
> It's not like there would be so many more green pinwheels...



that's roughly 35. Quite a bit, almost doubling them. Essentially there would be 70 in circulation, give or take a few.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

Fair enough if some doesn't.. I'm just glad IRC does  And since there are so many things to do I don't really mind if they give or take a few specific events


----------



## Gosalyne (Jan 11, 2015)

oath2order said:


> that's roughly 35. Quite a bit, almost doubling them. Essentially there would be 70 in circulation, give or take a few.



Well, no, because some would have been favourite 2 or 3 different times, and all would take would be one per person. Maybe another 10-15...


----------



## Justin (Jan 11, 2015)

10 minutes! The last chance to grab Purple and Pink feathers in this Fair!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh well.

Eight minutes guys!  9 Pinks and 12 purples!


----------



## windfall (Jan 11, 2015)

Yay got a purple feather. Too slow for pink though. Oh well.


----------



## LilD (Jan 11, 2015)

Tried for pink, purple is nice!

Raffle time


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

aw only have 6 tix at the moment o well xD


----------



## euroR (Jan 11, 2015)

pink was not available when i f5 =c


----------



## Libra (Jan 11, 2015)

The pink one didn't immediately show up so I bought a purple one, but it was my second choice and I'm very happy with it, anyway. Thanks for everything, Justin! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

Libra said:


> The pink one didn't immediately show up so I bought a purple one, but it was my second choice and I'm very happy with it, anyway. Thanks for everything, Justin! <3


Congrats.

I don't know if the possible extras were supposed to be handed out before the restock, but I really don't mind since I didn't get a white feather.. those I have now is fine


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Libra said:


> The pink one didn't immediately show up so I bought a purple one, but it was my second choice and I'm very happy with it, anyway. Thanks for everything, Justin! <3



I wanted the purple as a second choice, too, but I didn't have any more tickets.

I love your line-up ^_^


----------



## Lassy (Jan 11, 2015)

Gosalyne said:


> All events winners/staff favourite received green pinwheels, except for the scavenger hunt ones and the finalists from the competitions.
> 
> Just wonder why.
> It's not like there would be so many more green pinwheels...


I do wish they did give those green pinwheels to the finalists 
I sucked at the events xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I missed the restock for the pink feather T_T
I thought it was going to be an hour later, got it wrong xD


----------



## kassie (Jan 11, 2015)

Forgot to say thanks *Justin*! Now just to wait for the raffles. c:
I purchased a raffle ticket for a New Leaf pillow. <3


----------



## sej (Jan 11, 2015)

selcouth said:


> Forgot to say thanks *Justin*! Now just to wait for the raffles. c:
> I purchased a raffle ticket for a New Leaf pillow. <3



I'm excited for the raffles as well! 
I purchased an eshop code raffle ticket c:
not like I will win lol
Also, thank you Justin and Jeremy and all the mods for the fair! 
I had a blast c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

<3 Yeah thanks for all the green feathers


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I didn't get a red pinwheel (darn darn darn) but I'll try to next year. 

Going off to purchase a prize pack, collectible and maybe a few raffle tickets or another collectible.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Jan 11, 2015)

I missed the restock. Kinda forgot about it. Oh well. I'll just get more of the unlimited feathers and a raffle ticket.
This was really fun. I'm happy that I joined the forum and got to participate in the fair. I hope to see this come back next time. ^u^


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2015)

whew ok finally slept so i can think straight again. Thank you for the final restock guys!! And for all your work during the fair.


----------



## Rasumii (Jan 12, 2015)

Awesome!  Congrats to everyone that won something!


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks to the admins for a wonderful fair. Had fun with the events. Thanks to everyone. Hope to be here for the next fair.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 12, 2015)

> *Time remaining until the TBT Fair Shop* may *close...*



Haha, it seems very few messages on this forum have any form of guarantee.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

Lol exactly.. I agree about that ;o


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm going to save all my tickets.


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> I'm going to save all my tickets.









you could get 46 entries to the collectible raffle lol
or just buy feathers lmao wth am i thinking


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2015)

Green Fair Pinwheels are all distributed! PM me if you think you were missed.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 13, 2015)

Justin said:


> Green Fair Pinwheels are all distributed! PM me if you think you were missed.



They're incredible!


----------



## Kiikay (Jan 13, 2015)

Omg, green pinwheels look really nifty ~


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 13, 2015)

They're so cute! Thanks a lot. : )



Javocado said:


> They're incredible!



Hello, pinwheel twin. XD


----------



## Javocado (Jan 13, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> They're so cute! Thanks a lot. : )
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, pinwheel twin. XD



I prefer the term pinwheel pal.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 13, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I prefer the term pinwheel pal.



I mean since we got them for the same challenge. lol

But pals is cool. We're PPs.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 13, 2015)

Pin pals!


----------



## Javocado (Jan 13, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I mean since we got them for the same challenge. lol
> 
> But pals is cool. We're PPs.



Oh yeah, didn't notice that til now haha.
But yeah PP's for life. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> Pin pals!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 13, 2015)

Thunder said:


> Pin pals!



...Okay. That's hella cute.

Also, Thunder, your green collection needs one. D:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

pinwheel is life  looks awesome with my green feather too


----------



## Thunder (Jan 13, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> ...Okay. That's hella cute.
> 
> Also, Thunder, your green collection needs one. D:



I think I'll have to talk to Just-- TWINWHEELS, WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT EARLIER


----------



## Javocado (Jan 13, 2015)

Thunder said:


> I think I'll have to talk to Just-- TWINWHEELS, WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT EARLIER



I agreen.
But pinstead, we jav pin pals.
But I'm not complaining.


----------



## maarowak (Jan 13, 2015)

yay!!!!! can't believe i actually got the two collectibles i wanted. this is amazing, and look how cute they are together ;_;

thank you all for your hard work! the fair was super fun and helped me relax and do something different while nervous with college, so thank you very much ?͈ ᵕ `͈


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

Yay, this pin wheel is so purdy *-*

gonna spend my last tickets on raffle or something.. don't really want a patch


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2015)

All prizes including trophies, rainbow feathers, green fair pinwheels, and tickets should be distributed. Please PM me if there's a problem. As a reminder, the Shop will close and raffles will be drawn in under 48 hours. This is your last chance!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

Justin said:


> All prizes including trophies, rainbow feathers, green fair pinwheels, and tickets should be distributed. Please PM me if there's a problem. As a reminder, the Shop will close and raffles will be drawn in under 48 hours. This is your last chance!



Alright, that includes the extras from winning events too I presume, if they were supposed to handed out for some of them that is.


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Alright, that includes the extras from winning events too I presume, if they were supposed to handed out for some of them that is.



That was just referring to that the favourites got favourite tickets. (and IRC/Bottle their appropriate tickets) Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

Justin said:


> That was just referring to that the favourites got favourite tickets. (and IRC/Bottle their appropriate tickets) Sorry for any confusion!



Alright, thanks I just wanted to know so I don't go waste tickets randomly.


----------



## Justin (Jan 15, 2015)

Three hours remain until the Shop and boards close! Get your last minute shopping in before tickets disappear forever.

Also, be sure to fill out our Fair Closing Survey if you haven't yet! It closes soon: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/QG69DVD


----------



## Justin (Jan 15, 2015)

*Raffle Winners*​Impotant Information for Raffle Winners:


You will be private messaged shortly with a link to where you can give us your address. Make sure to include any relevant information to your prize, more info below.
If the prize/raffle states US only and you are outside of the US, be prepared to pay additional shipping fees of up to $9 to Canada, and $15 to anywhere else in the world.
For the amiibo prize, it will most likely be purchased from your local Amazon. Check your Amazon for stock and let us know in the address form which amiibo you would like. If you find stock of an amiibo you want only at another website, we may be able to accommodate assuming it is priced at regular MSRP and is a reputable retailer. No, we won't be buying $100 villagers from eBay!!! 
For the Prize Pack prize in the leftover raffle, if you are not interested in receicing the prize pack, you can either opt to transfer the prize to a friend or forfeit the prize. Let us know if either is the case by PMing Justin.
Digital collectibles will be distributed soon.

*The Super Leftover Tickets Fair Raffle REDUX
* *
**~WINNERS~*
marylu (Red Feather)

maarowak (Yellow Feather)

Lockfancy (Green Feather)

roroselle (Blue Feather)

Megatastic (Blue Balloon)

Dad (Blue Balloon)

Kammeh (Blue Balloon)

ellabella12345 (Green Balloon)

WellJenerally (Green Balloon)

amye.miller (Green Balloon)

ZanessaGaily (TBT Fair 2014 Prize Pack)

Brad (TBT Fair 2014 Prize Pack)​
*

The Bell Tree Fair 2014 Prize Pack
*Ships Worldwide. The ultimate prize for every TBTer!  This prize pack comes with an assortment of Bell Tree goodies, including our famous stickers.  This year we?ve added The Bell Tree Fair 2014 emblem and the brand new Who Is Jubs 2.0 sticker.  This year you?ll be getting more than just stickers, but you?ll have to wait until it reaches your mailbox to see what?s inside!

*UPDATE:* We have also added a new fossil sticker to the choices.
















*Animal Crossing: New Leaf (Physical 3DS Game)
*
*~WINNER~
Adventure9

*​



Only ships to the US, only works on North American systems. This is a great prize for people who still don't have the game or for people who want to start a second (or third, or fourth, or fifth...) town. Welcome to Animal Crossing where, as mayor of your own town, you make the decisions that shape your town and your life. Experience a living, breathing world where new friends and new discoveries await every day, morning, noon, and night. Express yourself by customizing your character, your house, and your town as you create your own ideal world.​




*Nintendo amiibo Figure of Your Choice
*
*~WINNERS~
Amissapanda
RhinoK

*​Only ships to the US, UK, or Canada. Supercharge your gameplay with amiibo! Discover amiibo, a brand new way to interact with your favorite Nintendo characters and games. Touch amiibo figures to the Wii U GamePad controller and watch them come to life and affect different games in surprising ways!* In Super Smash Bros. for Wii U, you can battle, train, and level-up your amiibo figures.​



*$20 / ?15 Nintendo eShop Gift Card
*
*~WINNERS~
Nonsense
Meijin Kurito

*​US, CA, UK, EU, or AU only. If you manage to pick this neat little card up you can add it to your eShop account and have twenty dashing dollars to spend however you wish in the Nintendo eShop!​





*Animal Crossing Leaf Pillow
*
*~WINNER~
steen

*​




Only ships to the US. Can't get enough Animal Crossing? It's time to bring it with you straight to bed! This small leaf pillow will comfort you on those cold rainy days while you dream of warm summer days picking flowers and catching those pesky fireflies in your Animal Crossing town.
​


*Animal Crossing: New Leaf Blue Carrying Pouch
*
*~WINNER~
pictureperfectLT

*​Only ships to the US Show off your Animal Crossing? spirit with this pouch featuring artwork inspired by the games. Great for holding your handheld system, games, or accessories, the pouch is made of soft fabric and comes in the colour of light blue. Fits Nintendo 3DS, Nintendo 3DS XL, and Nintendo DS family.​



*Animal Crossing: New Leaf Poster Set
*
*~WINNER~
Eldin

*​Only ships to the US. Celebrate village life with this exclusive new set of posters featuring characters from the Animal Crossing?: New Leaf game. The first poster shines the spotlight on the many recurring characters from your town?s shops and special events?including the Able Sisters, Jingle the reindeer and more! The second poster features all of the villagers available in the game, from anteaters to wolves and every charming creature in between.​


----------



## Javocado (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats to all you raffle winners!


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 15, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners 8D


----------



## Lock (Jan 15, 2015)

congrats everyone! 8D


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 15, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## kassie (Jan 15, 2015)

Congratulations to all the winners c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

Grats raffle peeps and especially Lockfancy, enjoy dat feather


----------



## Rasumii (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats to the Raffle winners! 

The pillow is the one I wanted the most, so congrats steen!


----------



## maarowak (Jan 15, 2015)

"maarowak (Yellow Feather)"


all my life having no luck whatsoever... apparently saving up for this fair


----------



## Megan. (Jan 15, 2015)

Congratulations to the raffle winners.


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2015)

congrats to the raffle winners! the header looks strangely bare now without the balloons.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 15, 2015)

justin just stabbed me in the chest


----------



## Eldin (Jan 15, 2015)

;-; oh my god 

congratulations to all of the winners, and thanks to the admins for throwing a great fair! c:


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats to the raffle winners, the contest winners and thanks to the Admins and Mods for a wonderful fair.


----------



## Geoni (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh wow I only purchased one of those like 500 redux raffle tickets too.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

Dad said:


> Oh wow I only purchased one of those like 500 redux raffle tickets too.


I got like.. 6 of them so I didn't think I had that big of a chance but better that than a patch I guess 

Also I kinda miss the banner/header for it, the lone tree looks a bit plain


----------



## mdchan (Jan 15, 2015)

Grats to the raffle winners!


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 15, 2015)

I was so surprised when I checked my inbox today and saw I had won something <33 Thank you so much! ;v;


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 15, 2015)

Whoa, what a huge surprise! 

Congrats to all the winners!

And thanks for the fair and everything. I'm gonna miss those cute forum graphics. It looks so bare without them!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2015)

If you're getting a physical prize and didn't get a PM about your shipping address, please PM me.  Everyone should have gotten a PM about it now.  Thank you.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 15, 2015)

YAYY!!! I WON A GREEN BALLOON!  

- - - Post Merge - - -

that made my day :.)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats to the raffle winners! I'm guessing that until Easter, the mods won't host anymore events unless they prove me wrong.


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 15, 2015)

yay I won something
hope I can get permission for it to be mailed to my house/my mom's workplace rip


----------



## Mario. (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats to the raffle winners! i knew I wouldn't win anyways


----------



## Adventure9 (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh my, I just checked my inbox  Thank you so much! T-T This made my day  Congratulations everyone and thank you TBT! This was so much fun! I can't believe it's over


----------



## Milleram (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks so much for the green balloon! I wasn't expecting to win the leftover ticket raffle!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats to the raffle winners!


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 16, 2015)

Congrats to those who won in the raffle!~


----------



## sej (Jan 16, 2015)

Congrats! c:


----------



## Lock (Jan 16, 2015)

Welp. I'm not a plum sage anymore. I don't want to believe it. It can't be over.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2015)

RIP eggplants


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 16, 2015)

I'll miss being purple, but it was fun while it lasted haha.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 16, 2015)

I..I can look at the forum without decorations now, it looks naked.
 :/
I didn't participate this year b/c I came a little too late but next year _*I will be here for it.*_


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2015)

The original winner of the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Poster Set raffle has dropped out due to international shipping. We've drawn a new winner below, congrats to them!

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf Poster Set
*
*~WINNER~
ringpop

*​Only ships to the US. Celebrate village life with this exclusive new set of posters featuring characters from the Animal Crossing™: New Leaf game. The first poster shines the spotlight on the many recurring characters from your town’s shops and special events—including the Able Sisters, Jingle the reindeer and more! The second poster features all of the villagers available in the game, from anteaters to wolves and every charming creature in between.​


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 17, 2015)

Will we get a message when our prize has been shipped?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2015)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Will we get a message when our prize has been shipped?



It will be posted where you filled out your address.

Everything will be going out this week.  The guide books went out today.


----------



## Cory (Jan 17, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> It will be posted where you filled out your address.
> 
> Everything will be going out this week.  The guide books went out today.



thank you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

I noticed that all the mods got rainbow feathers and green pinwheels. They deserved them, for they have worked hard on the fair.


----------



## Justin (Jan 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I noticed that all the mods got rainbow feathers and green pinwheels. They deserved them, for they have worked hard on the fair.



Representin'!


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I noticed that all the mods got rainbow feathers and green pinwheels. They deserved them, for they have worked hard on the fair.



no they r just dirty cheats


----------



## Thunder (Jan 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> no they r just dirty cheats



dirty cheats with a rainbow feather and a green pinwheel


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

Thunder said:


> dirty cheats with a rainbow feather and a green pinwheel



this is why people dont like the mods


----------



## Thunder (Jan 19, 2015)

It's a joke, dude.

I wouldn't have made that kinda joke if Murray were a complete stranger.


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 19, 2015)

Thunder said:


> dirty cheats with a rainbow feather and a green pinwheel



i too am a dirty cheat
can i have a rainbow feather and a green pinwheel??
thank u


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Thunder said:


> dirty cheats with a rainbow feather and a green pinwheel



And you're a dirty cheat with one missing green collectible from his collection under avatar.

I hope you don't step down this year. All of you mods are cool.

I wish I was a mod so I can have one too, but since I take the rules too seriously and can get strict, I don't think I should be a mod.

Oh well, but at least I reviewed the TBT Fair in my blog.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 19, 2015)

Thunder said:


> dirty cheats with a rainbow feather and a green pinwheel



Loving all the green!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2015)

Eldin said:


> Loving all the green!



*Are you green with envy?*


----------



## Cory (Jan 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> *Are you green with envy?*



stop you aren't asking a host a question


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 26, 2015)

Can I ask if the amiibo has been sent off? I hate to be rude asking but I'm just wondering


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 26, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Can I ask if the amiibo has been sent off? I hate to be rude asking but I'm just wondering



Check your thread in the address posting forum? They said they would respond there when the items were sent out.


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who completed the Fair Closing Survey and shared your thoughts with us. We've collected the responses and will be looking over them soon to help plan future events on TBT. Here are the ten raffle winners to receive 50 free Bells as a thank you:


aleshapie
Chibi.Hoshi
Aradai
Coach
Klinkguin
computertrash
maarowak
Ayaya
Chessa
Ninja_Fridge


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

I still miss the TBT Fair. And congratulations for being the last green pinwheel winner, Justin!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 9, 2015)

I got 50 tbt bells, I feel lucky. Thanks Jubs.


----------

